# Spraying Alcohol



## SudsyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm wondering where you all get your alcohol for spraying on soap. I've read that it should be at least 90 proof and I'm wondering if there's a cheaper alternative to buying a high proof alcoholic beverage? If not, I guess I can just go buy a nice whiskey. I'm also wondering if 80 proof will suffice (I have some 80 proof vodka) and if 100 proof is even better than 90 proof for this purpose? Maybe one of you soap experts even has a super science geeky explanation for why this helps. And by the way, I mean that with all due respect. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flowersoap (Oct 25, 2010)

It's rubbing alcohol..... I just got mine at Costco here in Canada, it's 99%. You can get Isopropyl Alcohol in a drugstore too


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 25, 2010)

I can buy it at Walmart here.


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry - I thought I read somewhere on this forum that you can't use rubbing (Isopropyl) alcohol. Maybe I'm making that up. I'll be very glad if that's true! I'm still curious as to why that helps - scientifically speaking. Come on, you soap geniuses! I'm counting on you!


----------



## photoshadows (Oct 25, 2010)

I got mine at Target. I can't tell you why it works, but it seems to


----------



## flowersoap (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh sorry, maybe I just call it rubbing alcohol.... But it's the Isopropyl Alcohol your talking about? If so, you can get it anywhere


----------



## flowersoap (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm new here too but I thought I saw somewhere on here that it was Isopropyl Alcohol that was used..... thats what I use, Maybe I'm doing it wrong. It works for some of my soaps but not all..... don't know why. I had one with a lot of Cocoa and the top still got ash


----------



## Mayren (Oct 25, 2010)

I purchase my Rubbing Alcohol from my local Walgreens or RiteAid store.


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Rubbing alcohol IS the same thing as Isopropyl alcohol. I was under the impression, for some reason, that that's NOT what I was supposed to use, so I was asking where people get their high proof alcohol. Actually, now that I think about it, maybe that was just for transparent soap that I read about having to use a specific type of alcohol. I am definitely NOT into making transparent soap. Seems hard and complicated and very time consuming!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2010)

I use denatured alcohol that I buy from my supplier - I like the results better than rubbing alcohol....


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 25, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> I purchase my Rubbing Alcohol from my local Walgreens or RiteAid store.



Me, too.  91% Isopropyl Alcohol (rubbing alcohol).  Pretty cheap and haven't ashed since I started spritzing.  Spray after pour and then again before unmolding.


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't find 91% isopropyl/rubbing alcohol.  All the ones near me are about 70%.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 26, 2010)

orangeblossom said:
			
		

> I can't find 91% isopropyl/rubbing alcohol.  All the ones near me are about 70%.



Try asking a pharmacist.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 26, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I use denatured alcohol that I buy from my supplier - I like the results better than rubbing alcohol....



Is that a local supplier for you, Lindy?


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 26, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> orangeblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I can do that 



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I use denatured alcohol that I buy from my supplier - I like the results better than rubbing alcohol....



I was wondering about this.  I saw it at my hardware store but didn't know enough about it.  Thanks.  Maybe I'll try this, as I know where to buy it easily.


----------



## Chris-2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

Three types of alcohol:

Ethyl (grain) the stuff you drink.  To buy this stuff without paying crazy Fed taxes it must be denatured (which means that some other stuff is added to it so that it will be supposedly un-drinkable).  Lot's of paperwork and headaches with this, so if you just need a small amount of pretty-darned-pure ethanol (and don't mind paying the tax), just buy a bottle of Everclear, which is 190 proof (95 percent).  Don't smoke, it's a fire hazard.

Methanol.  DO NOT USE, TOXIC.

Isopropyl.  Supposedly not poisonous, but only created after the 1930's, as a by product from petroleum production.  So it's not compatible with our soaps, etc.


----------



## Deda (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris-2010 said:
			
		

> Isopropyl.  Supposedly not poisonous, but only created after the 1930's, as a by product from petroleum production.  So it's not compatible with our soaps, etc.


So where you work they don't use isopropyl?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

I use Isopropyl with no problems.  That's all I ever use.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2010)

Bakingnana:
You said to spritz at pour AND before unmolding. 

I just tried spritzing at pour the other day but it didn't really work.  I still got ash.  I didn't soak the soap but spritzed several...um...pumps/sprays on it.  

After thinking about it though...I do CPOP.  So it would make sense that any alcohol spritzed on would be cooked off right away, right?  

Could that be why it didn't really work?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris-2010 said:
			
		

> Isopropyl.  Supposedly not poisonous, but only created after the 1930's, as a by product from petroleum production.  So it's not compatible with our soaps, etc.



In what way is it not compatible with your soap?


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2010)

lemme guess - evil petrochemicals.  which of course are NOT used in the production of the soap or any of the components.

oh, except in gathering and refining the components, making them, transporting them, heating or cooling or dehumidifying the soaping areas, or to produce the energy to run the computer from which one is posting, or to make or insulate the soaping vessels, to lubricate the machinery, to make the rubber gaskets that keep your machinery's motors clean and dry, hell to MAKE the plastic components of the computer and to refine the metals in the computer, etc.  nor to make the rubber bands used to tie back one's hair, or the stretchy thread in one's hair net (lovely things that they are), etc.

but petrochemicals never shall touch our soaps.  kinda.  sorta.  ok not really.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 27, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> lemme guess - evil petrochemicals.  which of course are NOT used in the production of the soap or any of the components.
> 
> oh, except in gathering and refining the components, making them, transporting them, heating or cooling or dehumidifying the soaping areas, or to produce the energy to run the computer from which one is posting, or to make or insulate the soaping vessels, to lubricate the machinery, to make the rubber gaskets that keep your machinery's motors clean and dry, hell to MAKE the plastic components of the computer and to refine the metals in the computer, etc.  nor to make the rubber bands used to tie back one's hair, or the stretchy thread in one's hair net (lovely things that they are), etc.
> 
> but petrochemicals never shall touch our soaps.  kinda.  sorta.  ok not really.



Where is the LIKE button on this thing.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 27, 2010)

:twisted: feelin a little growly today, carebear???  lol!  

i'm hitting my "like" button, too.   :wink:


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2010)

today.
every day.
i have a few soap boxes upon which I am more than willing to perch...

chemicals
petrochemical
"natural"
flashpoint
just to name a few

oh, and any mis-information offered as "knowledgeable" advice that I see will summarily be corrected...  not to say there isn't a TON I don't know LOL - but when I DO know, so will the offender...


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 27, 2010)

LIKE, indeed.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 27, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> today.
> every day.
> i have a few soap boxes upon which I am more than willing to perch...
> 
> ...



you go girl!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 27, 2010)

whispers to carebear...{{{preservatives}}}


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2010)

oh lordy, thanks for the reminder... 

yes, and preservatives LOL


----------



## Deda (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2010)

I use isopropyl alcohol for ash as well, with great success! I don't know the "official method" but I spray a ton of it on the tops after I get my mold all settled in its gelling spot. Then I spray some more after I unmold and cut (I spray all the sides too just for good measure).


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> whispers to carebear...{{{preservatives}}}



(You beat me to it.)


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2010)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Bakingnana:
> You said to spritz at pour AND before unmolding.
> 
> I just tried spritzing at pour the other day but it didn't really work.  I still got ash.  I didn't soak the soap but spritzed several...um...pumps/sprays on it.
> ...



Stacey- I do CPOP.  I spray it liberally on top before it goes in the oven.  Then about 30 minutes later (remove from oven first!), then when it is completely gelled and I remove from oven, I spray again.  

You'll get used to knowing how much it needs.   You'll see it start to ash up...spray it some more.  Sometimes I even get a pearly sheen...but even that's better than ash.

I've found that using 90% works way better than 70% (which sometimes doesn't work at all).  I use both isopropyl and ethyl...but usually isopropyl.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the answer agriffin!  Mucho appreciated!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 31, 2010)

Stacey, sorry I didn't get back to the forum to answer, but what agriffin said.  I don't spray lightly; I spray enough to soak it.  

@carebear, et al.            At yesterday's fair I gave the "what's natural" speech umpteen times.  I start out saying "we make cold process soaps and natural bath products; of course that's as opposed to unnatural bath products!"  Which then launches into my personal opinion of the word "natural" and other meaningless terms.  Making it humorous really gets them to understand and accept.  Hopefully, there are a few more people out there now who interpret product labels a little bit better.  "Natural" to me is strictly a marketing ploy.  But....I have to admit I've gone back and forth on whether to use the word with my dog shampoo and camper's soap.  It _works_ in marketing. :twisted:


----------

